

Ask HN: Audit or proof of NSA's ssh decryption? - foolrush

From the NYT, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;interactive&#x2F;2013&#x2F;09&#x2F;05&#x2F;us&#x2F;unlocking-private-communications.html<p>Is there any evidence or proof as to the attack vectors on ssh as listed in the article?
======
ballard
Nope, the diagram is just hand-waving FUD. It's an enumeration of which
"technologies" people rely upon in case they didn't already know. Gotta laugh
if people think Skype isn't backdoored.

~~~
foolrush
It sure feels like a bit of hyperbole, but that said, it seems that ssh was
mentioned in the documents.

Still curious what the vectors might be, or if higher level insecure bit
depths might be to blame.

~~~
ballard
The fundamental motives are good... TLS/SSL is extremely complex (per
'cperciva)

But without hand audits and active research, it's peeing into the wind without
knowing which way its blowing.

